# BG2 - Wo finde ich Kangaxx Torso????



## Zepfo (12. September 2004)

jo ich hab die glieder ausm tempelviertel und in meiner lösung steht den torso gibts im brückenviertel beim gerber rejiek im keller allerdings war da nur n knochengolem und kein leichnam :/

kann mir da wer weiterhelfen wär verdammt nett 

greetz Zepfo


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. September 2004)

Zepfo am 12.09.2004 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> jo ich hab die glieder ausm tempelviertel und in meiner lösung steht den torso gibts im brückenviertel beim gerber rejiek im keller allerdings war da nur n knochengolem und kein leichnam :/
> 
> kann mir da wer weiterhelfen wär verdammt nett
> 
> greetz Zepfo



Nicht im selben Haus. Aber neben dem Gerber gibt es noch ein Haus und da findest du den Sarg.


----------

